# Effective dose of anavar for women.



## loveabull1 (Jun 1, 2010)

I recently got some anavar for the wife. Iv'e done quite a bit of research, and for the most part, I have seen 5-15mg per day. She is not in it for bodybuilding. More for just burning fat and she wants to slim down and tone up. 2 weeks into it, she is getting anxious and asked me if she could take more. I told her to be patient and let me check into it more. Her workout routine is about 80% cardio and 20% wieghts 3 days a week. She is about 5'5" 135. Her diet is ok, but, as always, could be better. I just googled "effective anavar dosage for women". I saw 50-100mg's for female bodybuilders. I thought that would defineately be too much for her. Would 20mg's a day be a good, safe and effective doseage for her??


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2010)

10mg ED.


----------



## loveabull1 (Jun 1, 2010)

For the price. I'd like to start her on 10mg's of winny ed, but, don't want to see her start growing a moustache and all that. I did give her about 75mg's of winny injections ew last spring without much sides and had good results. Any help would be appreciated. We just went to the beach over the weekend and she saw all the thinner younger girls and saw me peeking at them and she is now self contionous and anxious. I told her to give it a month and then see. Of course, that isn't going as planned. She wants results like last year. She did not do anavar last year. What has worked good for some of you ladies on here who are in it for kind of the same reason she is.


----------



## loveabull1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Prince said:


> 10mg ED.


That's what I got for her.100 tabs,10mg ed. 100 days. I thought that would be sufficient. She keeps asking me how long it takes for results. I told her, "I can't remember". It's been almost 20 years since Iv'e seen the 2.5 Searles. "Give it a month I keep saying" "don't wanna go overboard!"


----------



## Built (Jun 1, 2010)

If she's trying to lose weight, she's doing way too much cardio - that and the Anavar are just going to make her hungrier. 

What kind of diet is she running, and how much does she want to drop?


----------



## unclem (Jun 2, 2010)

try 15 mg var max with clen 2 wks on 2 wks off use taurine if cramping 500mg bid ed. if she wants when done with clen try her on 50mcg of t3 for 21 days then repeat the clen and so on. imo good luck .


----------



## loveabull1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Built said:


> If she's trying to lose weight, she's doing way too much cardio - that and the Anavar are just going to make her hungrier.
> 
> What kind of diet is she running, and how much does she want to drop?


 I haven't noticed much increase in her appetite other than more cravings for sweets. Other than that she does pretty good. Usually cereal and fruit in the morning. She eats alot of fruit. We always eat some kind of lean meat and a couple servings of good veggies for dinner. Last year a had a bunch of winny I got from someone and was giving her .5ml-25mg 3 times a week. She did pretty much all cardio. I added an attachment of what she looked like at 128. She would like to get down to 123-120. This is her first time running the var. Over the winter she went up to 135.So she has a good 10-15 lbs she wants to lose. Hoping the results from the var will stay.


----------



## loveabull1 (Jun 2, 2010)

unclem said:


> try 15 mg var max with clen 2 wks on 2 wks off use taurine if cramping 500mg bid ed. if she wants when done with clen try her on 50mcg of t3 for 21 days then repeat the clen and so on. imo good luck .


 Iv'e heard of that t3. Isn't that mainly used for losing weight/burning fat? Maybe I might try that out too.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 2, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Iv'e heard of that t3. Isn't that mainly used for losing weight/burning fat? Maybe I might try that out too.



Be aware that you're screwing w/ your thyroid and that t3 metabolizes both fat & muscle. Please do your research.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 2, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> That's what I got for her.100 tabs,10mg ed. 100 days. I thought that would be sufficient. She keeps asking me how long it takes for results. I told her, "I can't remember". It's been almost 20 years since Iv'e seen the 2.5 Searles. "Give it a month I keep saying" "don't wanna go overboard!"



Var takes 10-14 days to "saturate" - i.e. where you start seeing results via increase in strength,/ better recovery, some acne possibly, and expect period to be interrupted. 

In terms of "results" -- I'm going to direct you to Built's questions. I don't know that var increases appetite like we often hear related to EQ, but most people find the increase in strength / better recovery encourages them to lift more aggressively, which in turn is going to promote more appetite.

But also note that if she's not already lean, var is going to increase mass, which can sometimes be seen as more bulky than "cut". And I'd frankly expect to see the scale go up because of that - so she needs to have the right expectations - anavar is not a "fat burner" - it promotes lean muscle mass. This will help counter any muscle metabolization from the t3 and the clen will help w/ fat burning, but ALL OF THIS STUFF is just a supplement to a very functional diet & training program.  It sounds like there's shitloads of cardio going on, but I don't know what the diet looks like. If the balance of enough fuel for the energy demands isn't there and functioning already, you can't expect to throw in a bunch of drugs to make up the difference. I really can't emphasize that enough in terms of "when will I see results".


----------



## Built (Jun 2, 2010)

"anavar is not a "fat burner" "

Thank you Sassy. This is a myth that simply has to die. The word "anabolic" should be the tipoff - anabolic steroids don't make you smaller!


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 2, 2010)

Built said:


> "anavar is not a "fat burner" "
> 
> Thank you Sassy. This is a myth that simply has to die. The word "anabolic" should be the tipoff - anabolic steroids don't make you smaller!



More appropriately, w/ correct diet & training, you can change your BODY COMPOSITION (i.e. lower fat proportion, increase muscle proportion), but that won't necessarily show up as a smaller number on the scale. Lower body fat will show itself in terms of better fitting clothes, etc. , but make sure the expectations are correct. If all you're fixating on is seeing the scale drop, then I'd really tell you to stay away from drugs and get your diet in order. 

Oh yea, and MORE drugs aren't better. Particularly var, there's a point of negative returns and a very small window of dosing before you start seeing mroe sides than "results".

So yea, steroids are NOT fat-burners and the appropriate measure of "progress" is not necessarily the scale. Please be sure your expectations are in line w/ the approach you are taking w/ that whole stack of drugs.


----------



## unclem (Jun 2, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Iv'e heard of that t3. Isn't that mainly used for losing weight/burning fat? Maybe I might try that out too.


 
like sassy said it does " burn" muscle as well as fat but you can use it safely if only for short periods of time. i have used it for yrs with no ill effects but i follow the 21 day rule. i would use it if u know how to its a great drug. thrown in with ephdrine or clen. but also use these wisely and do your research. imo good luck


----------



## loveabull1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. We will keep it simple for now and be happy with lean muscle gains. After all, lean muscle gains in return mean, " fat loss". Maybe that's where the term fat burner came into play. Like I said. She is not looking to be a bodybuilder. Just sculpting here. Thanks!


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 3, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Thanks for the advice. We will keep it simple for now and be happy with lean muscle gains. After all, lean muscle gains in return mean, " fat loss". Maybe that's where the term fat burner came into play. Like I said. She is not looking to be a bodybuilder. Just sculpting here. Thanks!



OK sounds good!

Just to err on the conservative side, I beat on that a little because I've come across so many women who see their bf/so/coach using steroids and see it as a quicky magic fix for "I want to lose weight and lean out and tone up". And then can't figure out why they just gained 10 lb, have acne and their periods stopped.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 3, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> I haven't noticed much increase in her appetite other than more cravings for sweets. Other than that she does pretty good. Usually cereal and fruit in the morning. She eats alot of fruit. We always eat some kind of lean meat and a couple servings of good veggies for dinner. Last year a had a bunch of winny I got from someone and was giving her .5ml-25mg 3 times a week. She did pretty much all cardio. I added an attachment of what she looked like at 128. She would like to get down to 123-120. This is her first time running the var. Over the winter she went up to 135.So she has a good 10-15 lbs she wants to lose. Hoping the results from the var will stay.



In my opinion, your wife is very pretty as she is.


----------



## unclem (Jun 3, 2010)

one down side to thyroid drugs, a common side is hair thinning and baldness and some think its gear. but i have a great head of hair at 44 yrs old and i use alot of gear, meaning, grams up to 5 grams a wk plus orals. its mostly genetic but try not using thyroid drugs that often if your father or grandfather was balding at early age. just my 2 cents, imo


----------



## loveabull1 (Jun 3, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> OK sounds good!
> 
> Just to err on the conservative side, I beat on that a little because I've come across so many women who see their bf/so/coach using steroids and see it as a quicky magic fix for "I want to lose weight and lean out and tone up". And then can't figure out why they just gained 10 lb, have acne and their periods stopped.[/QUOTE             (Np. Hear ya loud and clear! She is 12 years younger than me and always looked great! Iv'e told her that. She sees what I do and have done to stay in shape and is very cool. She does all the pin work for me too! She is great! Just last year she kinda got into it more. I'm just looking out for her. Iv'e always been the type to start out small and test things before jumping in all the way! Just wanna make sure what she is doing is the best for what she is trying to acclomplish.)


----------



## loveabull1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Whoops, don't know what happened to the quote option on that last response Sassy. I'm sure it was my pc.


----------



## loveabull1 (Jun 3, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> In my opinion, your wife is very pretty as she is.


 Thank you! She is! I gotta correct myself. I put I'm 12 years older than her. She just turned 26. So 11 yrs older now. LOL! Not too bad for an old guy I guess. I try!


----------



## unclem (Jun 13, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Iv'e heard of that t3. Isn't that mainly used for losing weight/burning fat? Maybe I might try that out too.


 
sassy answered it good..............imo


----------



## loveabull1 (Jun 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> sassy answered it good..............imo


 For sure! She went through light to very little periods last year too. Acne seems to be covered by borage gel caps. She likes the var. LOVES! I should say. She is looking good. She has being doing mor workouts with me. 10-20 reps.  Shit has made her sex drive go nuts!!! I'm not complaining though.


----------



## unclem (Jun 22, 2010)

just do wat you do bro. if your woman likes it great. good luck either way. imo fuck i wish my wife would want to go to gym. she thinks its to much and iam to heavy on top of her. lmfao on that shit. lol............


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 23, 2010)

and be extra careful you will buy only real pharma anavar!

most ugl anavar is dianabol inside!


----------



## loveabull1 (Jun 23, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> and be extra careful you will buy only real pharma anavar!
> 
> most ugl anavar is dianabol inside!


 No shit!?? I sure hope hers doesn't! Did u hear that from someone reliable? Her voice isn't changing. She's on week 4. I geuss thats good so far.?


----------



## loveabull1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the heads up info. Sassy and Built were right on! 6 weeks, I think it is, the weight scale has went up. Her appetite has increased! Sex drive is up. I don't mind that.  She has been working out with me now most of the time with some cardio still. I think she looks good. She made me order her wintsrol though. 10mg tabs. She can't take anything that has a lot of caffine or gets the heart pumping like clen. She gets nauseous. Just wanted to update. Incase anyone might be interested. LOL. So, I geuss the new question would be.. 10mg var and 10 mg winni, and 1000 mg milk thistle. I'm thinking the winni will be ok and cut more for her. Let the var leave lean muscle. I have my things I do. Some she can't do. I'm trying to help her as much as possible! I don't want to be the coach. She does like working out with me though and doesn't mind me pushing her, making sure she feels the burn! Also kinda of curious as to what kind of reps she should be doing? I said about 15-20 for her.?? I'm no trainer! I know what works for me. Just trying to figure out what would be best for her.


----------



## unclem (Jul 8, 2010)

i gotta stay out of the dieting posts as there are more quilified people on here.but i do know my gear and other goodies. but from now on i stay away thats why i got a pro ifbb training me. just the food part. i suck at it.


----------



## unclem (Jul 8, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> and be extra careful you will buy only real pharma anavar!
> 
> most ugl anavar is dianabol inside!


 
WFC, cant you add to anything to help fucking people. all you do is push WP and thats it. wonder how many goodies there giving you to say this stuff. please post something that might help at least one person hon, wtf!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 9, 2010)

unclem said:


> WFC, cant you add to anything to help fucking people. all you do is push WP and thats it. wonder how many goodies there giving you to say this stuff. please post something that might help at least one person hon, wtf!


I thought that looked like a product push too. Good eye unclem


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I thought that looked like a product push too. Good eye unclem


 
 no shit i help mexgear and was his rep for yrs but i dont push his stuff everytime and he paid me very well. this is a bbing site to learn i thought wtf. it pisses me off that he wont help nobody. jmo but fuck a!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Be aware that you're screwing w/ your thyroid and that t3 metabolizes both fat & muscle. Please do your research.


 
 doing it q3wks at a time wont hurt nothing. it can help your pituitary gland as well in using it on the 3 wk schedule. just keep your bodytemp under control , like not doing jumping jacks in 105 degree fh weather. lonmg term use can lead to dependence. but the titrating doses up then slowly back down can help your body with stubborn areas. use with clen 2 wks on 2 wks off or 2 and 2 seems to work w/ clen also.


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

i know that the ones who say dont take because, have done there share of thyroid, clen , var and the like. i can tell ive been around to long to know whos on wat and how much at a good guess just by looking at a person, i can tell whos taking what. i have heard all the great  bullshit stories out there but i play dumb, no i got this way through hard dieting and otc water pills or i have a fast metabolism, or i use creatine and some herbs, when there as guilty as the one who is up front about it. just my worthless 2 cents.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 10, 2010)

I didnt like my experience with T3/cytomel,although i dropped BF i dropped as much muscle with it and lost a decent bit of strength,all while on a healthy stack of suspension.However a fellow training partner had his bf melt off of him while not losing much muscle at all.Also a friend fitness chick is now dependant on T3, after one to many cycles with it.


----------



## unclem (Jul 10, 2010)

^^^BIG IAM LIKE YOUR FRIEND I GET REALLY CUT FROM IT, sorry the caps didnt relize, anyway, i love it maybe 6 times a yr but now iam trying capt'n theory on it he gave a thread about it iam going to try shortly. i only use t3, t4  when on a bridge after i built the bulk. i do use clen on heavy cycles though. 2wk on 2 wk off. plus i use the amp5 and the kynoselen alot. b-12 and b-complex injects 2xs wk 2,000mcg each shot. so 4,000mcg a wk.subq insulin syringe mon thurs.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 11, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^BIG IAM LIKE YOUR FRIEND I GET REALLY CUT FROM IT, sorry the caps didnt relize, anyway, i love it maybe 6 times a yr but now iam trying capt'n theory on it he gave a thread about it iam going to try shortly. i only use t3, t4 when on a bridge after i built the bulk. i do use clen on heavy cycles though. 2wk on 2 wk off. plus i use the amp5 and the kynoselen alot. b-12 and b-complex injects 2xs wk 2,000mcg each shot. so 4,000mcg a wk.subq insulin syringe mon thurs.


 
Clen worked good for me, i stayed real lean while using it,but it always made me feel i had a fever.


----------



## player* (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey OP FWIW, my wife is doing her first var cycle right now and is in week 6, about to stop. She ran 5mg ED the first 3 weeks, and not much happened. She went to 10mg ED, split into two doses morning and evening, and shit got real, and real fast.

Like folks said, var isnt going to act as a fat burner per se. My wife, who appears to be quite a bit leaner than the pic you posted at similar weight, recomped from the var while eating at a small caloric deficit. She got smaller in some places, and a WHOLE LOT bigger in other places. If it were winter I would have had to go buy her all new jeans, and I am not sure who would sell jeans with a waist that small and would fit quads that big. I would describe what she experienced as a "Bulk" for sure, although she now has a lower BF%. I think she hoped that her measurements would be smaller than they ended up being. I told her she picked the wrong supplament then.

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## unclem (Jul 12, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> Clen worked good for me, i stayed real lean while using it,but it always made me feel i had a fever.


 
thats just your body creating massive heat, work up to the dosage slowly. i started at 20mcg then tirated up to 80mcg thats all i can handle or ill have the shakes so bad somebody will think iam coming off a good drunk. plus i wont be able to tie my fucking shoes big. lol.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 16, 2010)

Built said:


> "anavar is not a "fat burner" "
> 
> Thank you Sassy. This is a myth that simply has to die. The word "anabolic" should be the tipoff - anabolic steroids don't make you smaller!


 

No it's not, but there are plenty of studies showing that it does indeed reduce abdominal body fat in males.


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep, but they don't make you lose weight. That part's diet.


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

Pardon me, but won't testosterone do this as well? Hubby went on HRT last year and his ab fat is the lowest it has ever been. He's still got a little bit there, he's not a bodybuilder and he doesn't diet, but he had a gut at one point and he can now suck it in for the camera and have it not show.


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not mad at anyone, don't worry, I just want to make sure we're all on the same page. Weight loss and fat loss are two different things. Some AAS stimulate appetite, so if a woman is taking anavar to lean out and doesn't have her calories restricted, she's probably going to GAIN weight, not lose. I've seen this, and so I'm sure has Sassy. 

There is no question that androgens are great for recomposition.


----------



## unclem (Jul 16, 2010)

Built said:


> I'm not mad at anyone, don't worry, I just want to make sure we're all on the same page. Weight loss and fat loss are two different things. Some AAS stimulate appetite, so if a woman is taking anavar to lean out and doesn't have her calories restricted, she's probably going to GAIN weight, not lose. I've seen this, and so I'm sure has Sassy.
> 
> There is no question that androgens are great for recomposition.


 
 i was on one page and i just didnt understand wtf was going on i read your post and sassy post. yes some aas stimulate appetite, eq for example. and yes if a woman takes var and dont have her calories restricted yes most certainly she will gain weight. i cant argue with you on diet as you are much better than i to talk about dieting and ive said this about you on numerous posts. maybe you havent read them. iam learning after 32 yrs about how to diet properly so iam catching up built i might be the next built, i dont know its kinda iffy right now. but with all kidding aside i agree with you and sassy, even though she called me fatty, no she was jk. it just got confusing because you and sassy showed up in thunders posts together and it confused me thats all. ok no worries.


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

LMAO you silly! Go eat something.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 16, 2010)

Built said:


> Yep, but they don't make you lose weight. That part's diet.


 

If you're losing body fat how is that not losing weight?

I think what we're both trying to say here is that diet is the most important thing and the anavar is just that little edge that's going to help?  Which I agree with 100%.

It's funny, everyone wants the "magic pill" that just helps you lose 20 lbs in 3 days without having to do anything, if we invented it......................!!!!


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

You can drop bodyfat and gain lean mass on gear. That's how it's not losing weight. 

For women, the gains we make - even on gear - are small. So a woman who isn't restricting calories while running a tiny bit of gear will gain weight - usually a bit of fat an a bit more muscle, but sometimes the other way around depending how much she eats. She may recompose a bit while she does it, possibly changing around the proportions of fat deposition a little, but unless she diets, she won't lean out. 

It won't just speed up your metabolism like DNP or something.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 16, 2010)

"Weight" = the sum total of bodyfat, bone mass, lean muscle mass & water weight. 

I can dump a shitload of "weight" in 2 weeks on a keto / atkins diet -but its water weight, not fat. I think the stat I've seen is that you can drop about 0.5lb of BODYFAT per week if dieting. If you just judge progress by a scale, you may lose your mind. This is how many women mindfuck themselves when they talk about "losing weight" and then flip out when the scale doens't move. But take a closer look at how your clothes fit. Lean muscle mass weighs more than fat but occupies less space. Some time around 2004, I'd gone thru a sort of shitty year w/ a job layoff, a relocation to a different state and general burnout and got up to my heaviest and flabbiest. Once I got settled in the new job, I decided I needed to get my life back in order, and started up at a new gym. During the initial part of this diet, I recall I dropped about 8% bodyfat and 2 lb. If I'd gone by the scale, I would've jumped out the window for all the dieting and the intensity of my training & cardio. But based on how my clothes were fitting, I was very happy. I had made dramatic changes in my body composition, even tho the scale didnt' reflect much more than a fluctuation of a couple lbs. 

With anavar, or any other test hormone, you're introducing a greater tendency towards promoting lean muscle mass vs bodyfat (which estrogen likes to do). So in a sense you're producing the result of fat loss, even tho steroids aren't literally fat burners in the same sense as ECA, clen, etc. But in promoting lean muscle mass, if you're not dieting or already lean, esp on women, that will start to look more like you're getting "thick". This may also end up in an increase of weight by the scale. With diet, cardio, training and an anavar cycle, it can instead come up w/ a leaner, harder look, some weight loss due to the dieting, but not necessarily dramatic weight loss (by the scale) because you're doing more of a body composition exchange than literally "losing weight".

This is where many women are misinformed on what steroids do. Most see their bf / spouse / male friends using steroids and hitting the gym and coming out ripped. Women interpret this as "these will make me lose weight" - or "tone up & lean out". Not just by "taking steroids" tho. Most guys don't expect to pop or shoot roids and just get buff. They then take it into the gym, train hard (because its "manly" to be able to lift heavy shit) and the result is that they lean out and get hard. Women are usually just looking for somethign to "take" to get them "lean" (which they interpret as "lose weight"). But at the same time, they don't want to alter their diets or go lift in the gym because they are worried about "getting big".

At the end of the day, a little juice goes a long way in women because the proportion of exogenous test to natural test even in a conservative dose of a very mild anabolic can produce dramatic results. But its all about managing the ratio of lean muscle mass to bodyfat, and not getting hung up w/ the number on the scale. Also most women tend to carry more bodyfat so adding muscle mass to that will just make them "thicker". Women who tend to have speedy metabolism or are the "skinny bitches" most of us hate, can run a very light cycle of var or winstrol and come out RIPPED and nicely "toned" - but the difference is that they don't have the additional bodyfat that most other women have to deal w/ as well. But they are also probably hard gainers and w/o the roids would have to eat a shitload and lift like a mofo to produce the muscle gain that others who carry the bodyfat dont' have to work as hard to build, but have to work harder to expose under the bodyfat.


----------



## unclem (Jul 16, 2010)

sassy, that was a well thought out post and a great post. i like wat you and built talk about in your posts. i learn a great deal, as you probably dont even relize how many of your posts i do read. very informative. i like the diet ones as iam learning with my trainer how to eat to train and train to eat. this will be my last competition but i really want to win and reading you and builts and juggernut posts, iam gaining more knowledge. take care sassy., hey fatty lol.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 16, 2010)

unclem said:


> sassy, that was a well thought out post and a great post. i like wat you and built talk about in your posts. i learn a great deal, as you probably dont even relize how many of your posts i do read. very informative. i like the diet ones as iam learning with my trainer how to eat to train and train to eat. this will be my last competition but i really want to win and reading you and builts and juggernut posts, iam gaining more knowledge. take care sassy., hey fatty lol.



Hey Fatty!

LOL! Built very nicely relates the science behind a lot of what people ask - which is cool! I've been around long enough to know that the questions that most people ask are the same ones that we all thought about at some point. "Fitness" isn't exactly rocket science, but sometimes its not totally intuitively obvious either. Especially for women, the stuff that men say or do doesn't necessarily translate (i.e. test-dominant hormone profile vs estro-dominant hormone profile), and then you have to give consideration to what drives women vs what drives men.


----------



## unclem (Jul 17, 2010)

^^^nice sassy, but one thing that really bothers me is iam a reg nurse ok and i cant do grammer for the life of me, do you think we need a  thread on how to do grammer properly, starring yours truely, UNCLEM. all kidding aside, you have a wide variety of knowledge, and you have been training like me over 30 yrs, what was your most exciting moment competing on stage, were you a pro fitness model or female bber? you look so young but when you said you training since the 1981, i said shes got to be around my age, now i dont care about how old you are but iam interested in your most joyess moment that happen to you in your career as a bber wat stands out for you as your best bbing happening? ill wait for your answer.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 17, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^nice sassy, but one thing that really bothers me is iam a reg nurse ok and i cant do grammer for the life of me, do you think we need a  thread on how to do grammer properly, starring yours truely, UNCLEM. all kidding aside, you have a wide variety of knowledge, and you have been training like me over 30 yrs, what was your most exciting moment competing on stage, were you a pro fitness model or female bber? you look so young but when you said you training since the 1981, i said shes got to be around my age, now i dont care about how old you are but iam interested in your most joyess moment that happen to you in your career as a bber wat stands out for you as your best bbing happening? ill wait for your answer.




I started my life as a student of physics & astronomy and had 1 semester registered as  PhD in Astrophysics. Then the Challenger shuttle blew up and sort of killed any opportunity of a reasonable career in that direction. I switched to software and have worked in software/ communications / internet technology since the late 80s. The whole weightlifting thing was something I found on my own in this old weight room we had at our local YMCA. There was no one else in there to learn from and I just did it on my own. I hired my first trainer in 1984 when Nautilus / "fitness centers" started getting big. And just continued from there. 

I think it took a long time to filter out the Nautilus and the Jane Fonda stuff... I was never exposed to things like a real powerlifter until after 2000. But it was the "private" time, the ability to go into the gym and challenge myself in simple ways every day and the physical outlet that it gave me from sitting on my ass or the stresses of a computer job. It was never about "I wanna get big" or "I wanna lose weight" - it was always about how it made me feel and the structure and framework it gave my daily life. 

This became even more important to me after the internet bust when I had to start moving around a lot to get a stable job. I've bounced 4 different states and 7 or 8 different jobs since 2003 and its very hard to restart your life over and over with no one around to start it with. The gym was always the first place I would find in my new location - it was familiar, it was a place I could go every day and get a structure started to my life again. And then meet people who "got it", get into the local competitions as a place to start a focus while getting settled into the new job.

I guess this is how fundamental this lifestyle is to me and who I am. My family doesn't get it and generally hates that I compete, but I know for a fact that if I gave this up I would start resenting the people who made me give it up. So I won't give it up. Its there when I need it, and if I need time off, its there when I get back.

I think the most important thing I get from it is the stress outlet and sense of daily accomplishment, and the physical exercise and all that is a great secondary result that helps to keep me young.

Forgot to add - in terms of competitive BB - I think making it thru my first show was my best and worst experience - biggest mindfuck of my life and most stressful experience I've ever gone thru. But I learned SO MUCH about myself and how I handle my behavior under extreme stress. I also gained a huge amount of personal empowerment in learning how to control my weight and that I could do it. I never had any issue w/ putting on muscle or not - it was never a personal goal and mostly it was just cool that I had some muscle to put on. It was more about finding that I could push more weight or learned better form - it was the "doing" of the lifting that was more important than anything else. But the ability get my weight to drop was life changing. I'd always carried the extra 10-15 lbs growing up. I had a bunch of tall, skinny, big-boobed friends and I was just the "big girl" - I never saw myself as overweight - but just never lean. So I wasn't allowed to feel sexy or comfortable in my own skin. I finally got myself a boob job when I was 35 and stopped feeling like I had to apologize for having no female shape. I just had big shoulders and a big ass - I was just big . Now I"m BIG and I love it because I control what "BIG" I am. I'll never be small but I can be 6% lean if I want.  Personally I can't stand weak-shouldered people - this includes men & women - its not a reflection of those people but just something I don't find attractive (LOL I don't say it out loud - its just a personal preference  ) 

I"m not professional anything in this industry - its a hobby but its such a personal passion and outlet that it wouldn't matter if there was an "industry" or not. What I do like about "the industry" is that it gives a fun outlet for what I do - its such a personal, private and very selfish sport, its kinda nice to have some fun events to go to where you can go and be like Hollywood, dress like a freak, be a freak and embrace it w/ all the other "IT" people in this odd little subculture. I don't need attention all the time - in fact I like that I don't get attention most fo the time, but its sort of self-satisfying to get to dress up and get some props when al the work comes together for a show or a shoot or whatever. Its a bit retarded that we hide for 8 months out of the year when we're "off season" or not quite dialed in yet, and then go blast it out in a couple weeks or months when we're "dialed in".  But it is what it is. In my private life I'm just a computer jockey and I have no big events anyway. My two favorite times of year are summer competitions and the Olympia.


----------



## unclem (Jul 18, 2010)

^^good read, i never show it off i dont want idiots to ask all kinds of stupid ?s. i wear hoodies everywhere even in summer. at home with my wife different storie, shes from another country, so she hates it, iam to heavy she says. well fuck then put some weight on. but yeah your first show is stressful. you must pretty smart to have got into, well if i could spell it, lol. keep up great work, good things come your way. i started in 1978-79 on boards with atlas sending me weekly copies of how to work out. then i went to the gym and met a worlds strongest man boris gerrasi, he beat lou ferrigno in the car deadlift. he trained me. aahhh those were the days. no gear until 25 he preached and i listen. but ive made up for lost time. i wish you nothing but best future sassy. good luck, m...............


----------



## unclem (Jul 23, 2010)

thats the last time i give compliments.


----------



## loveabull1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys/gals. My girl was getting too big on the var. She stopped that about 2 weeks ago. As I stated earlier, she wanted me to get her some winny in hopes that it would work better at burning fat. She has been taking 10mg ed for about 5 weeks now. Her voice has changed enough where it is noticable! Like I also said, when it comes to women and gear, I am no expert and turn to the computer for research. The more research I do, the more I believe, I/we made the wrong choice in her taking anything! Iv'e just spent about a good hour reading about winny for women. I need some honest opinions. Iv'e read some sides are irreversable. She is going to stop taking the winny now and just go natural. My question is... Will her voice go back to normal after stopping? I cant seem to find a defineate answer about that. We figured trial and error and we would learn. I just hope the voice goes back to normal. And, IMO I think we made a poor choice! So, on the cracking of the voice thing, does it usually go back to normal? I don't know of any women who have ever took winny personally. Just what Iv'e read.


----------



## Built (Aug 25, 2010)

Winny will give stronger sides than the 'var. 

Her voice may settle down after many months, but some change may be permanent. You'll know in about three or four months.

If she got bigger, it was because she ate more. You need to keep an iron grip on the cals if you want to run gear and LOSE weight. It tends to promote appetite. That's one of the reasons it's so effective for wasting diseases, such as HIV/AIDS.

Neither winny nor 'var is a fat burner. Both are ANABOLIC, androgenic steroids. That means they promote muscle gain. Unless you ensure she runs a caloric deficit, she'll be hungrier, eat more, and get bigger. 
Just like you will if you run gear.


----------



## loveabull1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Built. We got into a little dispute about her diet not being the best earlier. She will go to the store and try to sneak in sugar loaded snacks quite often. I told her if she's not going to stay dedicated to not even bother taking the winny anymore. I keep trying to emphysize the importance of a strict diet to her. I feel bad now since I tried to play doctor and left her with a deeper more cracking voice. Although that is what she nagged me to get her and if I didn't order it, she might have went behind my back and ordered it herself. Do you think maybe taking birth control pills would help make her voice normal quicker again? I'm seriously worried and could really use a little assurance if possible.


----------



## loveabull1 (Aug 25, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^try to get her some aldactone, its used to help control, and does control, woman taking gear. i dont care watever reasearch says about wat or who, how where, it works. but her voice , if not to long should return to normal. remember to get that aldactone, ive seen alot of females use strong doses of drol and get no sides using aldactone/ spironolactone 50mg but 100mg if using gear at same time. it also clears acne as dermatologists use it to control acne in men/ woman. its hit and miss with acne. its a diuretic/ bp pill. but also lowers test levels.my sister uses it with no gear sides at all, and, she takes d-bol and other stuff. shes a elite power lifter. good luck.
> 
> 
> ps: remember if its been crackling and not deepened it should go away on its own, if its deepened bad i dont think the damage can be repaired. even with aldactone now but give it a shot.


Yeah, it's more of a cracking voice rather than deepening. She kinda sounds like a homo guy in a way. She has only taken it for a little over 5 weeks at 10mg ed. Where can I find some aldactone? And most of all, is it safe? I don't wanna take more chances with her that we might regret. I remember you sayin you are a nurse and trully believe you are very knowledgeable though!


----------



## Built (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't see for a minute how aldolactone will help. Birth control pills will just help her get fatter.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 26, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Thanks Built. We got into a little dispute about her diet not being the best earlier. She will go to the store and try to sneak in sugar loaded snacks quite often. I told her if she's not going to stay dedicated to not even bother taking the winny anymore. I keep trying to emphysize the importance of a strict diet to her. I feel bad now since I tried to play doctor and left her with a deeper more cracking voice. Although that is what she nagged me to get her and if I didn't order it, she might have went behind my back and ordered it herself. Do you think maybe taking birth control pills would help make her voice normal quicker again? I'm seriously worried and could really use a little assurance if possible.



Frankly this is what pisses me off about women who want to get into steroids but rely on their bf/so/coach/ some guy to do all the work for them. 

Guess what? Your results, YOUR SIDES. I get that guys want to help their girls (or maybe just get them to shut up about being fat and get them a quicky fix), but ultimately the girl has to understand and be RESPONSIBLE for both the results and the sides. Cuz you can't "take" something to fix a side that is the result of the presence of an imbalance of hormones in her body. You can't pick and choose the results & sides you're willing to accept, cuz you're stuck w/ whatever the combination of that drug and your body chemsitry leave you with. Tough shit.  Live with it. 

Sorry to be a hardass, but all the best intentions are shot down when the girl can't keep a diet, doesn't like how she's now "thick" when she was thinking she's going to look like a Pro Fitness girl by taking this or that cycle, and decides she doesn't like oily skin, hair falling out and the voice change freaks her out. If you can't deal w/ it, you have no business playing with it. Get your friggen diet in order first. If you can't be responsible enough for that, you have absolutely no fucking business self-medicating w/ male hormones, and then crying about it. 

The good news is that half life of winstrol is reasonably short. The detection time is also reasonably short (e.g. compared to the way long acting stuff) is about 2 months for injectable , 3 weeks for oral winny. So by then she should have her voice back. Cant' speak for continued scratchy throat or coughing or ultimate impact to a singing voice, if that was important.

I'm going to suggest don't spend a lot of time running around looking for ways to counter the results / sides of the presence of hormones in her system - they're there. All you can do is wait for them to dissipate. Stress = Cortisol = gut fat. Don't aggravate it - just focus on getting the diet clean and consistent if she wants to get results.* Nothing tastes as good as lean feels.* This is working on her relationship w/ food. If she doesn't fixate on the voice thing, it won't be as big a deal. Within 2 months things should be back to normal.


----------



## loveabull1 (Aug 26, 2010)

I hear ya Sassy. I don't think your being a hardass. You just tell it like it is. I show my girl everything you guys write. Alot of times it helps when she hears it from someone else. Cause even though I'm just trying to help, she thinks I'm just harping on her all the time.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 26, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> I hear ya Sassy. I don't think your being a hardass. You just tell it like it is. I show my girl everything you guys write. Alot of times it helps when she hears it from someone else. Cause even though I'm just trying to help, she thinks I'm just harping on her all the time.





Cool!


----------



## Built (Aug 27, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Cool!



Indeed, cool. So, to loveabull1's girl, honey just stay off EVERYTHING for a while. I don't know what kind of diet you're trying to follow, but PLEASE read the link in my sig on "getting started" and track your diet for a few days on fitday. If you want me to help me set up your diet, drop me a PM. However it is that you've been dieting isn't working for you or you'd be able to stick to it. I diet on high fat, I might be able to help you if you've been trying to do the low-fat, six meals thing but getting too hungry. 

Your voice will probably settle down to close to normal within a few months, but like Sassy said, your singing voice may never be the same. There are worse things. 

Okay?


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 27, 2010)

Built said:


> Indeed, cool. So, to loveabull1's girl, honey just stay off EVERYTHING for a while. I don't know what kind of diet you're trying to follow, but PLEASE read the link in my sig on "getting started" and track your diet for a few days on fitday. If you want me to help me set up your diet, drop me a PM. However it is that you've been dieting isn't working for you or you'd be able to stick to it. I diet on high fat, I might be able to help you if you've been trying to do the low-fat, six meals thing but getting too hungry.
> 
> Your voice will probably settle down to close to normal within a few months, but like Sassy said, your singing voice may never be the same. There are worse things.
> 
> Okay?



To further beat on it, here's the one fundamental truth about any of the supplements out there - legal or not - they are only SUPPLEMENTS to an already producing diet & training program. If you don't have the basic diet & training program established and functioning, anything else you throw on top will not make up the difference of your non-performing diet & training program, and in fact, will probably introduce more problems than you had to begin with. And to the end of using male hormones to self-medicate - you're fucking w/ your natural hormone balance. You are now your own personal chemsitry experiment. Hormones are what make up the most fundamental things about us - including our moods, our looks and our view of ourselves. If you're not prepared to deal w/ all of the potential changes - good or bad - you are NOT ready to play w/ steroids. 

There is a whole realm of science and art to nutrition & training as it is. I call bullshit on anyone who thinks they've reached they're "natural potential" as an excuse to go play on the dark side. But you're also shortsheeting yourself looking for a quicky fix because you don't want to invest the time & commitment to finding the diet tweaks that your body works best with. Its not a quicky pursuit - I've been at it for 30 yrs of lifting and 10 yrs of competition dieting, and I finally have a pretty good view of how my body likes to work. But there's still soooo much I haven't surfaced yet.


----------



## loveabull1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow. High fat diet Built? I'll have to sit down with the wifey and read your info. Iv'e been sticking to my same diet. Over the last few years Iv'e been in the hospital for lower back surgery and pancreas problems. Which is the big reason I finally got back into things since last year. I have to stick to a low fat diet. Makes it pretty easy for me. Nothing fried,greasy etc. Iv'e gotten used to it. Otherwise I end up with bad abdominal pain for days. She was doing good last year when I did most of the shopping. More fruit, every veggie is steamed and I cut out white carbs. This year she has slacked and relied more on me getting her something. And I couldn't agree more with you guys. This is what Iv'e told her till I was blue in the face! Diet! exercise! then gear! I was getting a gut when I had the back problems in 06 and 07. Iv'e always relied more on diet and exercise. I went through a health and rejuvenation clinic for hrt. Got t levels checked and they put me on test and hgh with anti estrogens and then hcg. So I pretty much mimic that to this day. I never go overboard. People can say shit like "damn! them roids are kicking in good" all day long. F them!! I know how hard Iv'e worked to look the way I do and people always think roids are some kind of miracle! I currently stick to 325 of sust, 200 masteron ew and aromisin m,w,f. That's it! It is defineatly a science and more difficult with women. We learned a hell of a lesson this time with her! Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Built (Aug 27, 2010)

loveabull1, men and women often require different dietary approaches for a given goal. Men often feel full with protein and high-volume in their diets, but women often feel hungry with this approach, finding fat and protein more filling. I'm one of them, and yes, my cutting diet is high fat. Over the last two months, this has been my average macronutrient breakdown. 

Grams Calories %-Cals  
Calories  1,851   
Fat 97.8 861 47 % 
Saturated 28.7 255 14 % 
Polyunsaturated 25.4 218 12 % 
Monounsaturated 28.0 248 14 % 
Carbohydrate 85.6 314 17 % 
Dietary Fiber 22.5    
Protein 165.2 656 36 % 
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 % 

For reference, I carry 119 lbs of lean mass, and currently weigh 143 lbs. My maintenance when I started was about 2200-2300 calories a day. 

I have dropped about seven pounds over this period.


----------



## loveabull1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Built said:


> loveabull1, men and women often require different dietary approaches for a given goal. Men often feel full with protein and high-volume in their diets, but women often feel hungry with this approach, finding fat and protein more filling. I'm one of them, and yes, my cutting diet is high fat. Over the last two months, this has been my average macronutrient breakdown.
> 
> Grams Calories %-Cals
> Calories  1,851
> ...


Nice!! I know she is getting more cals and carbs than you. I haven't competed and counted all my intake since 1992! LOL! New job, stress, marrige, all that good stuff changed everything. Including the time I spent in the gym. I see your point though how your diet would make you feel full for longer. Protein and fiber looks awesome too!


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 3, 2011)

So, I just read that a great combo is var/ primo.  Might you tell me what is the beginners dosage with these two together, or should even a beginner try these?

I mean both are considered a pretty penny, so what or why would you use them together?  I mean is it a normal routine for those gals out there getting ready for a show?


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

I have used anywhere between 10 ~ 20 mg depending on the manufacture.  It seems to work well, but without proper diet.... What's the point    Just my opinion


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> without proper diet.... What's the point  Just my opinion


 agreed !! Diet drives mostly everything


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> So, I just read that a great combo is var/ primo.  Might you tell me what is the beginners dosage with these two together, or should even a beginner try these?
> 
> I mean both are considered a pretty penny, so what or why would you use them together?  I mean is it a normal routine for those gals out there getting ready for a show?



First rule of cycling is never stack stuff together that you've never used individually. You won't know how you' respond to either individually - if you start getting sides you don't like, which will you drop? Do you know which one caused it?

Here's an example of the two together - primo takes about 5 weeks to kick into full gear- var takes about 2 - you could use the anavar to get you going while you're waiting for the other to hit its full 'saturation'. 

The question of why would you use both - I'd start w/ why would you need anything stronger than anavar? To begin with, ONLY anavar has the most reliable & predictable sides while producing good, maintainable gains. Primo is much more androgenic and you can pretty much plan on things like scratchy voice / possible voice change, hair loss, higher blood pressure, etc. These are not generally seen w/ var. 

So you'd need to have the reason to go w/ something harsher than var to begin with  - just because primo is there doesnt' mean that's a good reason to cycle it. For many var is completely sufficient. If you want to play w/ anything more than var, you need to have done your research on the sides you can expect, and then be responsible to own the results AND the sides you end up with. Primo takes longer to clear your system than var does as well, so if you decide you dont' like the sides, you have to wait until the compound clears (ref: detection time) for the sides to clear. And some may remain.

If you want to stack the two of them, also keep in mind that the more you add in, the more you're increasing the results and the sides. Its hard to advise if you don't include a good reason to use primo over var, much less start stacking them.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 4, 2011)

My dear Sassy and all the rest, you've always given your all with our questions and I do thank you so much for this.   I wasn't too sure what or why they were to be stacked, but what you in particular pointed out Sassy, is the best piece of advice (next to diet, most have touched on that before, and before, and before.."shut up nighty broken record stuff) for me and anyone that has never touched the gears before.  The issues of research another guide and great answer!  So, Var it is.  I'll get more into issues with the sides later if and when I decide to leave Var and the other colorful pills (joke).

thank you!!! I trust you have a great Valentine's Day, for all you ladies deserve it!!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> My dear Sassy and all the rest, you've always given your all with our questions and I do thank you so much for this.   I wasn't too sure what or why they were to be stacked, but what you in particular pointed out Sassy, is the best piece of advice (next to diet, most have touched on that before, and before, and before.."shut up nighty broken record stuff) for me and anyone that has never touched the gears before.  The issues of research another guide and great answer!  So, Var it is.  I'll get more into issues with the sides later if and when I decide to leave Var and the other colorful pills (joke).
> 
> thank you!!! I trust you have a great Valentine's Day, for all you ladies deserve it!!





LOL good luck w/ the gears!


----------



## bh_34 (Feb 25, 2013)

Loveabull1, 
How did your wife fare on this anavar? My wife wants to try something to shed some lbs... She is doing Visalus and losing, but is slow and wants to get more lean muscle to burn fat and just feel better in general. she is 38 155 and 5'8 atletic build similar to the pic of your wife you posted. She see's me taking 2 iu's a day with test cypt once a week and see's the benefits of it. I am all for her feeling better but not sure of the path. I only started messing with this stuff when I was 36 and diagnosed with low Test. So, I don't know a lot about it. Any help FROM ANYBODY is appreciated. btw.. she is not fond of needles, but is willing. thank you B&L


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 25, 2013)

bh_34 said:


> Loveabull1,
> How did your wife fare on this anavar? My wife wants to try something to shed some lbs... She is doing Visalus and losing, but is slow and wants to get more lean muscle to burn fat and just feel better in general. she is 38 155 and 5'8 atletic build similar to the pic of your wife you posted. She see's me taking 2 iu's a day with test cypt once a week and see's the benefits of it. I am all for her feeling better but not sure of the path. I only started messing with this stuff when I was 36 and diagnosed with low Test. So, I don't know a lot about it. Any help FROM ANYBODY is appreciated. btw.. she is not fond of needles, but is willing. thank you B&L



Have her send me an email.

Needles?  No anavar will probably be all she needs to achieve her goals.  And give her 1iu of HGH ED if its in the house!  I have cycled dozens if not hundreds if women.


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 21, 2013)

loveabull1 said:


> For the price. I'd like to start her on 10mg's of winny ed, but, don't want to see her start growing a moustache and all that. I did give her about 75mg's of winny injections ew last spring without much sides and had good results. Any help would be appreciated. We just went to the beach over the weekend and she saw all the thinner younger girls and saw me peeking at them and she is now self contionous and anxious. I told her to give it a month and then see. Of course, that isn't going as planned. She wants results like last year. She did not do anavar last year. What has worked good for some of you ladies on here who are in it for kind of the same reason she is.



Maybe instead of taking the foreign compounds she should change her man! I don't think var or any other compound would help you to not "peeking" at other women out there 

I would say 10mg per day - I am 5'10" and 157lbs - Polymetric/cardio 45% lift 55% 4-5 times a week


----------



## Star0204 (Jul 8, 2013)

5 5 5'6
185 lbs 
i want to drop till 155
just got my boobs done and tummy tuck 
want to drop 32 lbs befor my lipo in october 
started taking anavar today and hubby told me that the person he got it for told him to start at 30mg 
meaning 2 pills a day of 15 mg is this safe i only want to do this for 2 months

am i doing this right i have the biggest headac


----------



## blergs. (Jul 8, 2013)

5-10mg ed

but i rec diet for fatloss not aas, doesnt work like that is her diet is off...


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 9, 2013)

jennifer224 said:


> 5 5 5'6
> 185 lbs
> i want to drop till 155
> just got my boobs done and tummy tuck
> ...



If you're going by your current weight - keep in mind if you JUST had these surgeries, you're going to be also counting water retention / edema from the surgery. If you are literally measuring 32 lb in 4 months, eh.... I'd rather you threw out your scale and just focused on a clean diet & exercise. However, also given you "just" had these surgeries, you NEED to allow your body to heal properly or you will be having additional surgeries later to clean up things like capsular contracture (if you got implants and not just a lift or something). Additionally a tummy tuck is invasive so needs time to heal. 

As per my usual rant, the absolute worst place for women to get recommendations for "how to lose weight" is guys (any guy - I don't care how much you think "he'd never tell me to do something that would hurt me"_ - - it's usually a helpful heart and a pile of ignorance that provides the worst advice. Here's why I feel you have no business messing w/ anavar:

1) its a steroid. It will make you gain lean muscle mass If you're not already lean right now and you're not already on a functioning and consistent diet, training & cardio program, you are going to GAIN WEIGHT and again if you're not already lean, you can plan on looking thicker.

2) You only mentioned weight by the scale and not bodyfat. That's telling me you probably don't have a good grasp of the real goals you think you are looking for. You can also chop off a leg and lose 30 lb. I assume that's not what you want to do here.

3) Repeat on the purpose of a steroid - none of it does anything positive for you if you aren't already using an established, functioning and consistent diet and training program. Given you just got out from multiple invasive surgeries on your torso, you're going to be very limited in what exercise you can safely do while you're healing. 

4) 30 mg of anavar is a shitty recommendation for someone who has never cycled, and again probably doesn't have the basics of a diet & training program already in place. 30 mg is not what I'd recommend. If anything 10 mg/day. And again for you, I don't recommend steroids, period. There's a whole other set of sides that you don't get to pick and choose if you want them or not.

My concern is that you're not aware of the sides of self-medication w/ male hormones. Anavar isn't a "fat burner" like so many people seem to think. Just like any other supplement, it can only support the current state of your lifestyle - where lifestyle = diet, training, cardio, recovery.  If you want to drop bodyfat in 4 months, the most important thing is going to be your diet. The second most important thing is the exercise or cardio you do, subject to safe recovery from your first 2 surgeries.

I would suggest posting in the diet forum, - post up a typical meal plan for a given day. Post it like:

Meal 1 - 8am
1/2 c oats
1 whole egg + 3 egg whites

Meal 2: 11 am
4 oz chicken 
1/2 c brown rice
2 c broccoli

etc.

Then put that meal plan into a food counts program like FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal and post up the total calories and macro nutrient breakdown - % protein / % fats / % carbs.  Most people do not make an accurate guess at how much they are really eating. Either too much or not enough, and frequently poor quality food choices. It is usually very easy to make simple tweaks to do a diet to get better results. And the most fundamental truth in fitness is that you are what you eat. It drives the resources your body has to fuel itself. If it is shit quality or too much, or not enough, your body will respond as it can - either storing bodyfat, or shutting down metabolism because it views the lack of food as starvation. End result is the body you have now - if you don't like, then you need to start by changing what you put in. Steroids and everything else people tell you 'will help' or 'kick start' or whatever else happy way you want to describe it - none of it matters until you have the foundation in place. Your body responds to the environment you give it to work with. If you throw in extra things to force a certain result and everything else isn't already lined up in the same direction, you are sending conflicting messages to your body, and whatever results you get will be mediocre because different messages are fighting against each other, and if it gets really bad, eventually your body just says "fuck it, I'm slowing down everything and locking it all down until you can sort out what the hell you want me to do - and then I'll do it at the pace I am designed to do it and no other."

I'd be happy to alter any of the above if you can provide more information, very specifically what is your current diet & training activity. Otherwise I think anavar is not the right tool for you and you should drop the cycle now. Or at the very least drop your dose way do to no more than 10 mg/day and read the "Women & Drugs" post at the top of the women's board.


----------

